# my new spaceliners



## Barkeep (Nov 8, 2011)

well, ones actually a flightliner...






and the space liner...





going to clean them up and ride them down to NASA, which is a couple miles down the street, for some pics.


----------



## Barkeep (Nov 8, 2011)

if anyone can tell me whets correct, not correct ect, that would be very helpful. trying to gather some info on these guys.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome bikes! Looks like the only things wrong are the pedals and seats on both. Men's seat may be correct.. Grips on the ladies are just generics but those are all pretty common things! Otherwise they look good 

Congrats on a getting a complete tank on the mens. You'd look forever if it didn't have it. I know from experience


----------



## Barkeep (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks, the tank plastic is pretty beat but workable. Just happy to have them, ive wanted a spaceliner. You happen to be a vw enthusiast?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 8, 2011)

*1964 Spaceliner*

Here are some pictures of my restored '64 Deluxe Ladies Spaceliner so you can see the correct seat pedals & grips. for you Flightliner.
Nice bikes!
 Wayne


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Nov 8, 2011)

Ladies looks to be a 26 with 24 inch balloon tires, as stated wrong seat, pedals and grips both should be white. Mens bike looks original to me


----------



## tonylumps (Nov 9, 2011)

*Spaceliner*

I really like the spaceliner Just finished this one And have another male frame in a box to start It has the same tank as yours. And they ride nice Just repack all bearings  and coaster brake and you have a good Rider


----------



## drabe (Nov 9, 2011)

*Congrats!*

I'm glad you picked those up Evan, Greg had been dangling those under my nose for some time. Anytime you can get a Spaceliner with a complete tank you're doing good!


----------



## Barkeep (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Dave. The tank is actully pretty mangled and horribly repainted, but I can work it a bit more to clean it up. Need to start cleaning... Trying to close on a house this week so it will begin soon!


----------



## jd56 (Nov 9, 2011)

I love the style of these bikes. Costly though. The wife would have my#@*! if added another to the collection.

Sweet looking rides for sure.

JD


----------



## Babyboomerbikes (Nov 12, 2011)

*here's mine..Original tires*

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v314/babyboomerbikes/?action=view&current=2011Bikes.jpg


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Nov 12, 2011)

What is that blue woman's bike worth? 

I have one just like that except the front suspension is different.

Mine is called a strato flyer and I don't know much about it


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 13, 2011)

*here is mine*


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 13, 2011)

*And.....*


----------



## Barkeep (Nov 14, 2011)

very nice pair larmo... for the flight liner i scored some grips and pedals on rat rod which came in the mail today. i also sold a 60 hercules 3 speed to a local guy for some cash plus a closer to original 26" wheel set today so i decided to do a quicky cleanup of the bike and parts. i threw her back together with some original sears allstates and she's starting to look pretty nice. anyone have an original white seat??


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Nov 14, 2011)

Lookin great so far......


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-old...ultDomain_0&hash=item2a15e53401#ht_500wt_1282


----------



## tonylumps (Nov 19, 2011)

*Pair of spaces*

Just got my other Spaceliner cleaned up Rides nice .Took the allstate tires and tubes off Just do not trust them for riding


----------



## Barkeep (Nov 19, 2011)

Very nice pair of liners! I have to ask... do you have a preference for one of the tank styles over the other, owning both?


----------



## tonylumps (Nov 20, 2011)

I like the 7 tank. But wish it were metal like the other style very Fragile


----------

